# few questions on performance modifications



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

i have a stock 04 gto (avatar pic) with 13k miles on it right now, 6 speed. my friend just bought an 06 lancer evo9 mr and i need to beat him (which i cant do at the moment). i have 2-3 grand to play with so hit me with some ideas on simple stuff that i can get done that will give me the extra push i need.

im looking at a functional ram/cowl hood with intake setup, decent exhaust, etc etc. i ordered a power programmer from superchips so that should be here shortly.

i need good ideas on best intakes/hoods/exhaust etc etc for best performance increases

aesthetics and sound are a plus but not a necessity

thanks guys


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I would start with long tube headers and a good free flowing exhaust. A programmer is nice but a dyno tune will gain you more HP.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

any recommendations on the headers and exhaust? im talking like brand and model

also, how do i go about getting the dyno tune?


by the way, i can only seem to find ram air hoods for my goat. do they even make cowl hoods for the 04 gto?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You will net pretty much the same HP gains on any type of LT's and exhaust you purchase; find the ones you like and buy'em. I went with SLP LT's and LMI exhaust and I am very happy with them. They are very loud BTW.

I would also get a cold air intake so she can breathe better.

As far as tuners go you might get feedback on this thread, or you may need to start a new thread and pose the question... Good Luck Man...:cheers



cjsuttonx said:


> any recommendations on the headers and exhaust? im talking like brand and model
> 
> also, how do i go about getting the dyno tune?
> 
> ...


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

what do you recommend in way of intakes? like i said i plan on getting a ram air hood here soon and it is gonna be functional - what brand/model intake would you recommend i get in the meantime that will still work with my hood when i get it?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

cjsuttonx said:


> what do you recommend in way of intakes? like i said i plan on getting a ram air hood here soon and it is gonna be functional - what brand/model intake would you recommend i get in the meantime that will still work with my hood when i get it?


This is what I have on my GTO

eBay Motors: New Era Intake System 2004 Pontiac GTO w/ K&N Filter (item 380023257978 end time May-07-08 13:51:32 PDT)


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

i decided on pacesetter coated long tube headers and magnaflow catback exhaust system... getting it installed tuesday

also ordered in a k&n FIPK intake that i'll put on myself when it arrives

and i've programmed it with the superchips flashpaq

comments?


----------



## BillFromTR (Nov 22, 2007)

What kind of mods does your buddies Evo have?


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

stock. but the evo 9 mr comes pretty tricked stock


----------



## theromanone (Apr 5, 2006)

*No Cai*

here ya go:
$580 - pacesetters LT headers/mids/o2 extensions, just install yourself or find someone who like this kinda stuff.
$700 224 or 228 camshaft, springs, etc. bigger if you really want power
$300 camshaft install
$400 TUNE
---------------<$2000 and sell your superchips tuner, its worthless when you just get your professional tune.

This will help you make gains of at LEAST 75rwhp, depending on how big a cam you go, and NOT sacrifice too much gas mileage. oh, and the headers will sound awesome.. if you want louder then just get cutouts for $320-400 or mufflers for $160 or muffler delete $80.

btw do you REALLY need a functional ram ait hood? if youre going to get an aftermarket hood anyway then i can see why.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

theromanone said:


> here ya go:
> $580 - pacesetters LT headers/mids/o2 extensions, just install yourself or find someone who like this kinda stuff.
> $700 224 or 228 camshaft, springs, etc. bigger if you really want power
> $300 camshaft install
> ...


add some 3.9 gears and a good clutch to this and you will be set


----------



## theromanone (Apr 5, 2006)

3.9 gears will KILL his mileage, at least with a torque converter he could take it easy until he wants to gun it.. but i guess that's not too great of a solution either gas-wise and it depends whether or not hes an a4/m6..

as for myself.. i decided to sell my headers and take the money intended for a torque conveter all toward a $1200 system including the Archos 605 cool).. i figure hey, the stock goat's faster than 99% of cars i've ever seen in real life so hey why same engine for last eh?

ha, on that note, you could look for a used superchips/predator.. i just picked up the latter for only $200 shipped and it should net me the same gains headers would without the tune (about 25 or so whp)


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

theromanone said:


> 3.9 gears will KILL his mileage, at least with a torque converter he could take it easy until he wants to gun it.. but i guess that's not too great of a solution either gas-wise and it depends whether or not hes an a4/m6..
> 
> as for myself.. i decided to sell my headers and take the money intended for a torque conveter all toward a $1200 system including the Archos 605 cool).. i figure hey, the stock goat's faster than 99% of cars i've ever seen in real life so hey why same engine for last eh?
> 
> ha, on that note, you could look for a used superchips/predator.. i just picked up the latter for only $200 shipped and it should net me the same gains headers would without the tune (about 25 or so whp)


if you are worried about fuel economy get a 4 cylinder:lol:
if you want to go fast you have to pay for it


----------



## theromanone (Apr 5, 2006)

vxssls1 said:


> if you are worried about fuel economy get a 4 cylinder:lol:
> if you want to go fast you have to pay for it


i'm in college. 'nuff said ha.. now in 8 year's when i'll be and MD, different story..
dont see why you would add 3.91 gears or even a TC (at least in my position, as im honestly not exagerrating when i say i'm faster stock than 99/100 of the cars i see on a daily basis)

that being said, i still probably will add the TC, depending on how much balls i have, so all the manual cars and "backseat drivers" can leave me teh hell alone about having a a4


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Same boat as you...the college part. I will be getting a goat in the next two months. I can't wait.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

theromanone said:


> i'm in college. 'nuff said ha.. now in 8 year's when i'll be and MD, different story..
> dont see why you would add 3.91 gears or even a TC (at least in my position, as im honestly not exagerrating when i say i'm faster stock than 99/100 of the cars i see on a daily basis)
> 
> that being said, i still probably will add the TC, depending on how much balls i have, so all the manual cars and "backseat drivers" can leave me teh hell alone about having a a4


ah ok
I have a cam package in my SS pulling around 365rwhp and it still seems slow
all depends on the person I guess
and the 3.9's wont have much of an effect on fuel economy around town you wouldn't notice a difference on the freeway it will chew i bit more fuel though
add nice tight 4000rpm stall and you will be laughing


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys and yeah i'm gonna be getting an aftermarket hood anyway so thats why i wanted a functional one

and i have a m6

i got some stuff done its listed in my profile under the mods. thats all i'm doing for now until i get some cash flow


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

theromanone said:


> here ya go:
> $580 - pacesetters LT headers/mids/o2 extensions, just install yourself or find someone who like this kinda stuff.
> $700 224 or 228 camshaft, springs, etc. bigger if you really want power
> $300 camshaft install
> ...


he's pretty right on. the "functional ram air" will be an expensive joke/appearance mod and the exhaust at your power levels won't do much either. an X or H pipe might help a little. you really need to define your goals for yourself. some spend most of their money on appearance mods (ie: wheels, hoods, etc), some obsess over the sound and pick their muffler and cam to make what sound they want (a total heresy for a cam IHMO) and some spend their mod money on go-fast stuff. if you want to go fast i'd talk to some people that go fast and see what they do. most of the stuff you find on the internet is hear-say or based off of "feelings".


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh, i forgot. if he got a real tuning suite or pro tuner he could have his "lean cruise" enabled on his '04 and save 10-13% off his highway gas usage.


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

cjsuttonx said:


> thanks for all the help guys and yeah i'm gonna be getting an aftermarket hood anyway so thats why i wanted a functional one
> 
> and i have a m6
> 
> i got some stuff done its listed in my profile under the mods. thats all i'm doing for now until i get some cash flow


Just curious but why do you want to change out the hood? If it's for looks then that's fine but you keep saying that you want a "functional" one. What exactly does that mean? The one you have doesn't "function" as it's supposed to? It doesn't cover the engine and keep dirt, grime, birds, etc from getting into the engine? Because honestly, that's pretty much what the hood will be doing. Yeah, you can spend the scratch to buy a cool looking one and call it "Ram Air" or whatever, but the truth is...you'll be wasting your money. The hood will do zero, zilch, nada to make your car go faster.

Since you already have LT's, exhaust, and a CAI, you might want to think about installing a cam, intake, or replace/port your TB. Then you'll at least be spending money on go-fast stuff. Spending money on a "*functional* Ram Air" hood is like buying a Turbonator and expecting to be turbocharged. You'd just be throwing your money away. :willy:

BTW...is there really such thing as Ram Air??? :rofl::shutme


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

"Ram Air" the holes in the hood would be connected to the air intake box and the air is "rammed" into the engine as you drive down the road, and it does make a difference.


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

Rukee said:


> "Ram Air" the holes in the hood would be connected to the air intake box and the air is "rammed" into the engine as you drive down the road, and it does make a difference.


Oh I know it makes a difference. I guess my point to the OP is that, unless he gets/makes some kind of OTRCAI, a hood with vents will be useless for a Ram Air set-up. Hell, I've taken out the inserts on my hood and, other than maybe allowing a better flow of air to keep the engine bay cooler (as well as letting in dust), I wouldn't call it Ram Air. 

I think on older carbed cars, Ram Air is more of a reality than on newer model fuel injected cars.


----------

